# A rescue,.....and an adoption!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Many of you know Kim (Kab) one of our SM members, sometimes she fosters dogs at her home. About a month ago Kim asked me if I knew anyone interested in adopting a little yorkie girl. She has been fostering these two sisters that a broker had turned in because of problems with the pups. One of these little girls, Piper, (11 weeks old) had a small hernia. Kim and the rescue group had the hernia fixed and I found a home for her! My friend Judy has two male yorkies and just had to put down her little female maltese a few months ago. So little Piper was transported from Arkansas to New Jersey and Judy, picked her up yesterday morning. Well, Piper, now 17 weeks old, isn't afraid of anything! LOL, she walked into their house and acted like she owned the place. What a sweetie pie, Judy and her husband are thrilled with her and I just wanted to share this fun success story with you.
Piper will surely fill the void that little Sally left when she past away recently. 

What a personality! She fit right in - and she slept all night without a wimper. 


Look at that face, now that's a face....
[attachment=48889iper.jpg]


Here's Rocky, Piper's new brother
[attachment=48892:Rocky.jpg]

And here's Smokey, Piper's other new brother...ut oh, he's used to being mommy's baby....
[attachment=48890:Smokey.jpg]

And Judy is baby sitting this big guy for 2 weeks, and Piper is flirting already!!!!
[attachment=48891:a_flirt_.jpg]

Life is good!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a little doll!! yes that sure is a 'face'!! :wub: So glad you were able to get her connected to her forever home!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Another happy ending! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Pat .... life is good!
I loved your pictures and your story. Bless Pipers heart, she's adorable!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! That's a yorkie for ya! They know no strangers. That's a great and happy story.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Pat, wonderful happy ending!!!! Gotta love it!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how special is that???? Soooo awesome! What amazing pics!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Good Heavens !!! Our very own SM Members are turning into Rescue agency - one by one by one ..

I told Deb we should have a new reality show ... Imagine that whole scene with Sugar being filmed yesterday ..

Good job Pat - Good to have you on board...

Piper is flashing there a bit - don't ya think ?? - she's gorgeous :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Gosh! You gotta love a happy ending! What a great story Pat!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job, Pat, finding a home for little Piper! :wub: She sure is a cutie - I LOVE these stories!! :aktion033:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

WWAAA-HOOO. I just L-O-V-E feel good stories!! The is a great story and oh my, that little Piper (and I adore the name) is a little fireball, huh?
Look at her with that face. You done a great thing and should be very proud of you accomplishment. Take a bow!!!!! :cheer: :sHa_banana:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a happy ending!! And that last pic of her and the big dog both lying there like that.....totally worthy of a *SIGH* :tender:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Just warms my heart. Thanks Pat for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a great story, Pat. I'm so happy for your friends and for Piper. Geez, what a face - adorable. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, yes, what a face :wub: and what a wonderful happy ending story :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful story. They are all adorable!

Linda


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That is awesome and Kim is great she helped me with KCee!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I love happy rescue endings.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Way to go Kim, Pat, & Judy!

Piper is so cite-I hope we get to see pics of that little sweetie growing up!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

What a cutie! And what a great story! 

I love good happy ending stories!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW!
What a cutie pie and a great story!! SM folks helping others!!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh what a sweetie. I just love a happy ending too. It looks like she is part of a lovely family.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a lovely story Pat. Piper is a real cutie. What a face she has. I'm glad she is fitting right into your friends' home and getting along so well. I'm happy for them too. I didn't realize Kim helps rescues too. Another wonderful SM member. Did Piper's sister get a home too?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Such an adorable Yorkie..........so cute!!! That is a happy ending to a story!!!! All the yorkies are sooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

quote name='LuvMyFurbaby' date='Feb 22 2009, 05:55 PM' post='732084']
That is awesome and Kim is great she helped me with KCee!
[/QUOTE]


Thanks. I had both yorkies at my house for about 2 months. The other one was not a sibling but was only a week difference in age. She was rejected because one of her back feet was missing. I am not sure if she was born like that or if mom chewed it off during birth.

Here is one of my favorite pictures. I had Piper and Priscillla and 4 other rescue pups (cavachons) that I was watching for another foster mom while she was out of town. Bobby is in the middle and looks like he is sticking his tongue out at Priscilla. Piper is on the right. 
[attachment=48925:image0168.jpg]


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

They are all so cute!! We love Yorkies too & really love happy endings. :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 22 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732186


> What a lovely story Pat. Piper is a real cutie. What a face she has. I'm glad she is fitting right into your friends' home and getting along so well. I'm happy for them too. I didn't realize Kim helps rescues too. Another wonderful SM member. Did Piper's sister get a home too?[/B]


I am with an all breed rescue in AR. I have been doing it for about 5 yrs. now and there have been some really wonderful moments and some really sad ones too. I can definitely see that things are changing in the backyard breeder and puppymill world. We are getting more requests to take purebreds than ever before. I am sure the economy has a lot to do with that. 

Saturday we got four 6 week old Irish terriers brought to us at Petco. The lady said she just wanted to "get out of the business." She had already taken three adults to the shelter and another rescue group had saved them.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (kab @ Feb 23 2009, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732552


> I am with an all breed rescue in AR. I have been doing it for about 5 yrs. now and there have been some really wonderful moments and some really sad ones too.[/B]


Bless you; you are AMAZING and WONDERFUL! I'm very thankful for the work you do. :thmbup:

no wait: you truly deserve :two thumbs up:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (kab @ Feb 23 2009, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732552


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 22 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732186





> What a lovely story Pat. Piper is a real cutie. What a face she has. I'm glad she is fitting right into your friends' home and getting along so well. I'm happy for them too. I didn't realize Kim helps rescues too. Another wonderful SM member. Did Piper's sister get a home too?[/B]


I am with an all breed rescue in AR. I have been doing it for about 5 yrs. now and there have been some really wonderful moments and some really sad ones too. I can definitely see that things are changing in the backyard breeder and puppymill world. We are getting more requests to take purebreds than ever before. I am sure the economy has a lot to do with that. 

Saturday we got four 6 week old Irish terriers brought to us at Petco. The lady said she just wanted to "get out of the business." She had already taken three adults to the shelter and another rescue group had saved them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:OMG!: What adorable pictures. Oh puppies just tug at your heart don't they? What cuties. God love them I hope they all get the happy lives they deserve.
Kim, you are another angel among us. Saying thank you isn't enough. I can well imagine the highs and lows of being involved in rescues. I'm not sure I could do it. Bless you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a great story!!! What a good-looking Yorkie :wub: 

Best of all, what a happy ending. Doesn't get much better than that. :rockon:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love happy ending stories :biggrin: Piper is precious :wub:


----------

